# Rancilio Silvia boiler temperature range.



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Right, I have now fitted my whizzo £4.99 digital thermometer to the Silvia to monitor boiler temperature and I am gobsmacked by the resulting deadband.

Boiler temp for brewing is stated to ideally be between 109 and 111 celcius, my Silvia reaches bang on 110 so happy with that.

BUT, can anyone guess what temp the boiler drops to before the heater kicks back in?????? The difference between the two temperatures being the deadband.

Have a go, go on, no prizes other than to be classified as a clever sort.

Don ( I will of course reveal all later)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd guess that this drops to 69c before kicking back in


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

You've got me there. Not a clue!! But interested to know the answer.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess in the 90's


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll go for 69 also. Think I saw it on the net somewhere.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

OK its not as low as 69c, I think 69 has another connotation though.

The boiler temp drops to 85c before the heater kicks in, climbs to 103c before it stops heating and about 10 seconds later the residual heat in the element brings the temp up to 110c

Thats a deadband range of 25c, pretty wide and just shows the importance of timing the shot production with the Silvia. These figures were from a fully warmed up for 1 hour machine, I found that when the machine had not been preheated it does not get up to 110c until a few cycles of heating, approx 25 minutes.

With the new thermometer I can check temp at top of boiler cycle and nail the shots, good eh and all for six quid including a thermally conductive fixing pad for the thermocouple which comes ready fitted.

Don


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Some more thought on my experiments.

I will be measuring the temperature drop during the brewing cycle and recovery time to full temperature over the next few days.

Don


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Can you measure the temperature coming out of the brewhead? Surely that is the important bit? Is the temperature consistent enough for a shot?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes can measure the brewhead temp by moving the thermocouple, will be monitoring temperature over a few runs to check this and consistency as you have mentioned. Need a few samples before coming to a conclusion.


----------

